# Waninoko = wiigator?



## night_chrono (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok so this might be a little far out in left field, or maybe on the wrong forum but I have to say this.

I think that Waninoko and wiigator are the same person.

I will start with their respective names.  Waninoko is the Japanese name for the pokemon "totodile".  Totodile is an alligator like pokemon.

Wiigator was a large unknown before he made the loader, and has anyone heard from him since?  There is a teksheen account for wiigator and yes it is a few years old, but it has a very minimal amount of posts (less then 50 last time I checked).  It is possible it is an alt account, or an abandoned one in favor of a more "preferred" username.

The wiigator loader was release not very long after the whole "I am never working on it again" drama that Waninoko started.  It could have been a way to release them with out tieing it to himself.

That and they both use the same patcher.

I wish there was a mod/admin on some forum that could confirm this with an ip address, but until that happens I will leave you all with my suspicion.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 10, 2008)

I bet you the Wii hacker PaRaDoX is the piracy group Paradox (PDX) because they have the same name.



(no he isn't)


----------



## AishunBao (Oct 10, 2008)

This would have more credibility if his name wasn't spelled Waninkoko. =/


----------



## night_chrono (Oct 10, 2008)

like I said it is far off in left field, but I stopped believing in coincidence years ago.


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 10, 2008)

It's still not spelled Waninoko.  It's Wanin*k*oko.


----------



## referencer (Oct 10, 2008)

What does this have to do with Wii hacking?


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 10, 2008)

You know what I actually think the OP is on to something here. Waninkoko getting a Dark_Alex complex? I wouldn't put it past him.

Of course, there's not going to be any real proof.


----------



## Banger (Oct 10, 2008)

Everything can match up if you try hard enough. Hell I could be linked to you if you thought hard enough.


Looking at the files at hand would be the best and easiest way to prove anything.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 10, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Everything can match up if you try hard enough. Hell I could be linked to you if you thought hard enough.
> 
> Looking at the files at hand would be the best and easiest way to prove anything.
> QUOTE(night_chrono @ Oct 9 2008, 11:24 PM) they both use the same patcher.



Not that it does or will prove anything though.


----------



## Banger (Oct 10, 2008)

You have to look much deeper then just a patcher


----------



## harryk (Oct 10, 2008)

Why the f should we care?

If Waninkoko were Wiigator, we should be happy that he continued working on the channel and I guess the last thing he wants to read is something like this. The community already fd him once, so threads like this should be deleted by the PTB... imho.


----------



## gisel213 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey I think he's or she may be right on tehskeen brakken apparenlty was against the leak but yet the post of the new loader
was posted on tekskeen by this wiigator character had a download there with instructions also strange it was
there for like 4 days before brakken did anything about it meaning removing the thread and the download saying he
didnt support that and doesnt have those kinds of threads to get hits.... wiigator also said brakken didnt say it could not
be discussed on tehskeen threads because some users on the other site were wondering why after brakken took down
the leak thread pages why allow this new loader to exist? Sounds like a friend remeber brakken tested the loader aswell
via youtube pages? Intresting also wiigator said he had been working on a loader since wanninkoko stopped the project but yet I fought with marcan in another thread in here and he told me that all wanninkoko had to do was put together a few things and bam you have a loader! So it didnt take long apparently if you have all the pieces in front of you cios,dvdx, hbc etc twilight
hack and basic coding skills and believe me marcan knows what he is talking about!

I think he may have stopped working on it but made this other last loader to help all the ntsc users with black and white
screen problems? Just to let everyone get a taste of what the loader is?

Or maybe he wanted to hide himself from bushing and co who are against the loader?
who knows

That is just my 2 cents..........


----------



## linuxares (Oct 10, 2008)

Honestly, who cares?!


----------



## harryk (Oct 10, 2008)

Could someone please close/delete this? It's just plain useless and anything but helpful.


----------



## jeremiz (Oct 10, 2008)

Conspiracy!!!!! OMG !
Something is sure, one day, we (wii) will die.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 10, 2008)

OH.......MY.........GOD

I need cake


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 10, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> OH.......MY.........GOD
> 
> I need cake



what flavour!

I reckon they are


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Oct 10, 2008)

the two posts above this one are so off topic that the topic should automatically close lol


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 10, 2008)

The cake, like this thread, is a LIE!


----------



## zsakul2 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think its not too far fetched.. But still you never know maybe some admins will match up the ips :s


----------



## Seraph863 (Oct 10, 2008)

Regardless if the IP addresses could be matched up or not, it does not prove anything.

For example: If it were the same person, WiiGator could be an at-work only alias. Thus, IP's would not match.

If you take a look at this at a psychological stand point, there is no reason for Wan to be WiiGator. Sure, his beta was leaked and he "left the scene." If he were to come back and release a better build, why wouldn't he want the credit?

I'm pretty sure some random kid just saw an opportunity and took it.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Oct 10, 2008)

so why did waninkoko 'leave the scene' in the first place? i've missed quite alot by the sounds of things lol


----------



## Mark McDonut (Oct 10, 2008)

This thread is pretty fail.

discussing Brakken's reasoning behind it all, Everyone was screaming FAKE and making a big deal out of everything on his board and making bullshit threads left and right on his forums. He tested waninkoko's loader himself to prove it wasn't fake to shut everyone up, then they started crying because they didn't have a copy and someone tried to hack his computer just to get the shoddily thrown together beta.

Besides, the guy has a life and quite possibly a few threads slipped by while he was trying to restore his server which had been (unintentionally or not) DDoS'ed
and if no one noticed, his site doesn't promote, accept or assist piracy. If any of you read threads on there he didn't start blocking shit out until people started with "LOLOL I DOWNLOADED AN ISO FROM TEH INTERNET I DONT OWN AN ORIGINAL COPY OF HOW DO I PATCH IT LOLOLOL" and at that point, it's bold-faced piracy, NOT the 5% of us who choose to do what we want with what we've bought with our own money.

If you don't get it now, chances are you never will, but seriously, this discussion doesn't even belong in this section anyway.

And on the main topic, would you blame someone for hiding behind another name if it turned out to be true? look how fucking cut-throat this "scene" is becoming. 
The dark alex/m33 situation was something different altogether as from what I've heard Sony was trying to go after him and was using his sources (his firmwares used to be OE for 'open edition') to patch their security holes, which is why you also don't find sources of newer m33 releases anymore either.


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 10, 2008)

mikeyt1998 said:
			
		

> so why did waninkoko 'leave the scene' in the first place? i've missed quite alot by the sounds of things lol


he didnt leave the scene, he said he was going to stop with the backup loader


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 10, 2008)

Mark McDonut said:
			
		

> And on the main topic, would you blame someone for hiding behind another name if it turned out to be true? look how fucking cut-throat this "scene" is becoming.
> The dark alex/m33 situation was something different altogether as from what I've heard Sony was trying to go after him and was using his sources (his firmwares used to be OE for 'open edition') to patch their security holes, which is why you also don't find sources of newer m33 releases anymore either.



Open Edition was never open source.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmmmmm i wonder where they both were when kennedy was shot ?


----------



## Mark McDonut (Oct 10, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> Mark McDonut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I stand corrected, I got into psp firmware flashing much after that all went down and was going off what I'd read from various sources, which are apparently wrong.


----------



## noobwarrior7 (Oct 10, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm i wonder where they both were when kennedy was shot ?



hiding bullets in their code


----------

